# My homemade capstan rope winch



## #1Scout




----------



## #1Scout

I made it using an old tractor strapwheel gearbox ...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nicely done!


----------



## BigT

Hello #1Scout, welcome to the tractor forum.

Very nice. Obviously, you have a project that you plan to use it on.


----------



## Thomas

Interesting.


----------



## #1Scout

BigT said:


> Hello #1Scout, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Very nice. Obviously, you have a project that you plan to use it on.


Yes ...... I plan to haul logs on my woodlot and this will make it a bit easier for the ''old fellow'' ...


----------



## deerhide

Sounds like a good idea. What you gonna hook the chokers onto?


----------



## geoff l

Interesting idea, looking forward to seeing how well it works, and any modifications you make.


----------



## Yukon 60

Nice rig! Did you ever consider adapting say a garden tractor rim to that shaft? It should give you even more pulling power. How did the unit work?


----------



## bontai Joe

Pretty ingenious! Please be careful with your fingers. You a kinda far from the controls while working back there and might have some difficulty shutting it off if you get caught up in it.


----------

